# Conspicuous Consumption?



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Had enough of just get cash out of the ATM?

Well a quicj trip to Abu Dhabi's Emirates Palace and you can get gold bars instead...

Not at all tacky eh?

Here.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And then there's the wedding procession in Abu Dhabi - compete with camels laden with Louis Vuitton trunks!

Priceless - and not at all tacky!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just to add, Video of ATM in action...

Here.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Had enough of just get cash out of the ATM?
> 
> Well a quicj trip to Abu Dhabi's Emirates Palace and you can get gold bars instead...
> 
> ...


I dont even like carring loose change around in my pockets so am a going to go carring gold bars around.
Can you buy a drink at the bar with one of these and get change or is that how much a drink costs at Emirates Palace


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> I dont even like carring loose change around in my pockets so am a going to go carring gold bars around.
> Can you buy a drink at the bar with one of these and get change or is that how much a drink costs at Emirates Palace


Close. They sell cappuccinos topped with gold leaf.

-


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And then there's the wedding procession in Abu Dhabi - compete with camels laden with Louis Vuitton trunks!
> 
> Priceless - and not at all tacky!


ANDY! you are my hero for having this picture-- I can't get it to load onto my machine, can you send it to me _Privately_ ?

Actually your ever changing avatars have been priceless as well.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> ANDY! you are my hero for having this picture-- I can't get it to load onto my machine, can you send it to me _Privately_ ?
> 
> Actually your ever changing avatars have been priceless as well.


Melba,

Sent you a PM, and thanks for the comment, I find samey so boring....


----------



## Skybluethinking (Apr 8, 2011)

stewart said:


> I dont even like carring loose change around in my pockets so am a going to go carring gold bars around.
> Can you buy a drink at the bar with one of these and get change or is that how much a drink costs at Emirates Palace


Wow! What a concept!

I wonder how the rate comes to dealers and other gold sellers. Seems like they'd have lower overheads.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Had enough of just get cash out of the ATM?
> 
> Well a quicj trip to Abu Dhabi's Emirates Palace and you can get gold bars instead...
> 
> Not at all tacky eh?


You have a similar machine (I guess it's the same) at the top of the burj khalifa building !!!


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

There's also one in Dubai Mall - fittingly by the Gold Souk.


----------

